

Making sense of Amazon EC2 Reserved Instance savings. - DenisM
http://blog.altudov.com/2010/11/03/amazon-ec2-reserved-instance-cost-breakdown/

======
DenisM
TL/DR: if you're likely to use your box past 7-8 months, pay down the 3-year
reservation fee as that's where the breakeven point lies.

Hit up the link for a detailed spreadsheet.

